
Huawei Matebook X Pro Sets Sights on the MacBook Pro at MWC - rwx------
https://www.cnet.com/news/huawei-matebook-x-pro-mwc-2018/
======
SomeHacker44
Read this Hacker News story instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16460310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16460310)

CNET's article runs soooo sloooowly on my (up to date) Google Chrome on a
current MBP.

------
karmakaze
Love the 3x2 aspect ratio.

Wish they hadn't copied the silly cursor key layout.

~~~
nkkollaw
Same here.

